# AMH levels and quality of embryos.



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I feel very lucky today as at 38 I have had a good AMH result. We are due to start ivf in October. I am really interested to find out how other people's AMH level has effected the quality of their embryos. If you could add how many you got too that would be great. I know male factors come into it too, but thought it would be interesting to see. Thanks, Rachel x


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,

I'm 35 and have an amh of 13.8 and on my last cycle got 7 eggs, 6 were mature and 4 embrios. 3 were good and we had one to freeze. I think my amh has an impact on quantity not quality.

HTH
Karen


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Karen. I didn't really know how to phrase the vote - but I know quality is more important than quantity. The votes so far are very encouraging for someone perhaps worried about a low AMH. xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

DHEA upped my quality!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had a level of 9.2 on the world standards assays which indicated normal fertility

i have always made grade 1 embryos

first cycle 6 mature eggs collect all fertilised

second cycle 12 mature eggs 10 fertilised

third cycle 10 mature eggs 8 fertilised

all grade 1 embryos transfer


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

My AMH was 11 (not sure which scale but it put me in the low fertility bracket).

I had max dose of Menopur got 11 eggs and 7 made it to blasts, 2 of which are growing inside me now!!

I knew I was never going to get a record breaking crop but looks like the quality was OK!

Lots of luck to everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi girls. Wow....am i glad I have come across this thread! My DP and I are waiting for a date for SSR to see if we can find some swimmers (none in SA) and if so, I would embark on ICSI. I have been told by my cons that as my AMH is 7.81 and in the 'low' fertility range (3-15 being low) I would be on the long protocol and have max dosage (450) to stimulate. My FSH was 9 (have also had a reading of 13.7 but that was the week prior to AF and know if fluctuates during your cycle so trying not to let that put  dampner on things!) The embrologist and my consultant seemed to me like they were trying to break it to me that I may not respond at all and if I did, not to get my hopes up of getting many eggs! Having read this thread I feel slightly more positive so thanks ladies  
nvb xx


----------



## MrDarcy (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi there,

sorry to be a bit   but what is AMH?

Darce XX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Darce

AMH stands for Anti Mullerian Hormone.  It is supposed to measure your ovarian reserve and unlike other hormones that are measured, eg FSH, it isn't supposed to fluctuate during the month.

I don't believe that many clinic's offer the test as it is still not known whether it is an accurate measure of fertility or not.

It differs from FSH in that it is supposed to measure your reserve rather than the potential quality of your eggs, which is what FSH would do.

I would say for me it was reasonably accurate as my FSH was OK but my AMH was quite low.  I had to be put on the highest dosage of drugs but the quality of my embryos was obviously still OK.

If you do a search for AMH there will probably be quite a bit of discussion about it.

Good Luck.

Button xxx


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

My AMH is 8.9 - considered low for my age.  However we had 9 eggs on 1st & 2nd long Protocol, and 5 on Short protocol.

My embies this time have been Grade A even though we had fewer eggs to start with.  

Emma


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

My AMH was 39.2  

On my first ICSI cycle I had 22 eggs and 13 fertilised I had grade 1&2 embryos (LP)

this time I had 16 eggs, 15 mature enough to fertilise I got 5 embies - one 7 cell grade 2 and one 8 cell grade 1 (SP)


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Just to add....I didn't respond well to treatment. I was on the LP and only produced 3 eggs. 2 fertilised and the Embryologist called them 'perfect textbook embryos' but didn't say what grade they were. I had a 2 cell and a 4 cell put back on a Day 2 transfer. I am half way through my 2WW now. 
nvb xxx
AMH 7.81, FSH 9


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

nvb - just wanted to put things in perspective for you and add some weight to the old adage about 'it only taking one'

my 1st ivf - only 3 eggs; 2 grade 1 embies on a day 2 transfer; both implanted, sadly 1 was a m/mc but I went on to have dd
2nd & 3rd tx cycles similar response - one bfn and one chemical pregnancy (very early m/c)
current cycle @ ARGC - worst result ever on paper! Only 2 follies, only 1 egg, 1 embie, 8 cells grade 1 on day 3, I've tested early and have a very cautious bfp (but far from counting my proverbial chickens until OTD on Monday - but at least I know its implanted)

oh and my AMH in Dec tested at 6.6 and FSH has never been below 8 (Feb 11.3, then 8.3 in March, after taking DHEA for a couple of months)

Have a look on the poor responders thread, petal. There are plenty of places to take heart from. It really IS quality not quanity. Much of the clinic literature is predicated that you will have a "text book" response and for lots and lots of people that just isn't the reality, yet they still go on to conceive.

My fingers are crossed for you  

Px


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me jumping on board. I am just entering week 2 of the 2ww after our 1st IVF. My AMH was 20.6 so i was only given 150 Menopur which was reduced to 75. We had 20 eggs collected out of those 19 fertilized but 8 were abnormal - so just goes to show importance of quality over quantity. Out of the 11 left 1 stopped developing but the others were all grade 1 or 2 by day 3. 

We decided to go to blast and on day 5 we were left with 4 blasts - 1 which came home on Monday (Hopefully to stay ) and the other 3 are our little 'frosties'

  to everyone

Liz


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Any chance of reviving this survey?

We have just been told our AMH is 1.9 and it would be great to know your experience with regards to AMH vs quality / success. So we can gauge what to expect from the now inevitable IVF.

Many thanks!


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd add my two penneth!

I'm currently on my 5th round of IVF, two days away from OTD

My first two rounds were in the UK on the NHS and on the first round I got 4 eggs, 3 of which were mature but none fertilised with ordinary IVF    On the second round I only got one immature egg so by this stage I had not even got to 2WW and was feeling very disheartened to say the least.  My consultant then suggested I have AMH tested, which hadn't been done up until that point and it came back at <2 pmol. She explained this was why my results had been so disastrous, I had no hope with my own eggs and should move on to DE.  I wasn't willing to accept this diagnosis as all my other results were normal so we moved to a clinic abroad.

This round is my third at the current clinic and my results have got progressively better each time - first round 6 eggs, 3 mature, all ICSId, 2 fertilised and went on to make grade 1 3 day transfer - 
second round 5 eggs, all mature, 4 fertilised and 2 grade 1s on 3 day transfer - 
this time I had 9 eggs of which 7 were mature, 6 fertilised and 5 made it to blast    I have two top grade blasts on board and 2 (not so top grade) in the freezer.

Unfortunately I think this game is a lot of trial and error which is a shame because few of us have the time or the money for the clinicians to experiment and tweak our protocols, but I am becoming more and more convinced that a low AMH in itself has little if nothing to do with the ultimate quality of embryos! 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## motos (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all

Just to add my experience ...

I was 40 and found to have am AMH of 30, which was a bit of a surprise. We had long discussions with the clinic about what this meant - they were pretty clear (at the time) that all that was known was that it would predict that i would respond strongly to stimulation, it didn't say anything about egg quality or likelihood of miscarriage etc. As it turned out, it wasn't such a great predictor of response either! The first round of IVF they gave me low levels of stim, and I ended up with not enough follicles, we convereted to IUI (with a BFN). Second try at IVF I got a good response, 11 eggs, 9 fertilised (not ICSI), I think they ended up with 3 grade 1 and 3 less good, we put back the 3 best and ended up with our lovely daughter. 

I've read since that AMH isn't such a good predictor of response in older women. And although I have no complaints about my eggs, they didn't seem to have a fantastically high quality either. At least I was lucky enough to have an easy pregnancy and labour.

As others have said, the stats are only a guideline, you just need one good one!


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

AMH = 11
IVF Cancelled due to poor response.
IVF 1 Short Protocol: Produced 11 follicles, 6 mature. Resulting in 5 eggs. All 5 fertilised, but 3 were not developing properly. 2 were good enough. BFN.
IVF 2 Long Protocol, Testosterone: So far only 6 follicles... but 3 appear not to be getting bigger. Clinic is discussing whether to convert to IUI.


----------

